# PL Mummy's Chariot



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished this Polar Lights kit. It was the "Frightnin' Lightning" edition, but I just primed the glow plastic and built/painted it from there as usual. 



This was a very tricky kit - tons of seams, mold marks, fit problems. A hard kit to make look decent - hopefully I came close! 



I went with the box art for the appearance of the Mummy, but used my own concept for the "Chariot."


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Mummy's Chariot*

Nice job!

Phil K


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've seen a new build/paint up of this kit. I think you did a very nice job!

Ben


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent work! Perfect for an entry in my Build A Monster contest under the Totally Wild category! Please consider.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbsup: Nice!

Rob


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

This kit was a BEAR! I had to glue it together with AB Exoxy.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

apls said:


> ...I had to glue it together with AB Exoxy.


That's because it was an earlier Polar Lights kit that was made with ABS plastic, which isn't affected by the tube cements used for styrene. You could always tell which kind of plastic you had by the color: the ABS plastic was gray and styrene was tan (I'll go out on a limb and say I always thought the glow ABS plastic was more transparent than styrene). Liquid cements like Plastruct Plastic Weld or Tenax 7r work fine with ABS.

Paul,

The Monstermobiles were goofy kits, but looked cool when built and painted well, as you have done. I hope I'll get to see your Chariot in person at some R4 shows!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I used Plastruct and it still would not stay together. I heard once that this kit was reversed engineered. It would account for soft details and missing holes. I did like the results and I have all of them.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

apls said:


> I used Plastruct and it still would not stay together. I heard once that this kit was reversed engineered.


Hunh - that's odd. I can't imagine why Plastic Weld wouldn't work, because it's supposed to be formulated to work on nearly all plastics. I presume you washed the parts beforehand, to remove any mold-release agents that might've interfered with the cement's bond? Maybe if we ask nice, Paul will tell us what brand of cement he used on this model.

Yeah, many of PL's reissues were back engineered. I have the Monstermobiles in my stash also, and recall that the detail on them was a little soft. Whatever the learning curve was, the PL crew seems to have ridden to the top of it. Consider how nicely the Bride of Frankenstein and enlarged Marvel superhreo kits came out.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Nice Job!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding build up Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Well done on completing this kit. I used Humbrol tube glue on mine and it cemented the parts well, but I never completed the kit - just about the only Aurora/ex-Aurora kit I've ever completely abandoned.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Excellent work! Perfect for an entry in my Build A Monster contest under the Totally Wild category! Please consider.


Sure, how does one go about entering? 

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. It's good old Testors cement holding this together. 

Paul


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Real nice job Paul! I admire your attention to detail and the repositioned shovel arm! This is a cool monster rod. I think Draculas Dragster my fav of the Rods.

This kit was the last time I built a monster rod. I have the Frightnin Lightnin Kit too and left the cart frame, lanterns, the blower and Mummy unpainted to get the effect. The mummy is super poor molded I had to do some filling and sort of lightly dry brushed to cover yet keep the glow. 

Trouble is, I couldn't fit my Mummy in his cart for nothing so I had to pull out the steering column to make room and even still, his skate foot is lower than the back wheels so in ho tep is lifting the Charriot up off the ground! 

All the more reason I heep praise on your build! Mine is funny and well painted in spite of the mistakes but your Mummy makes my Mummy look like I built it when I was 12! Ha Ha ! Good Rod, Man!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, this kit has many issues. There's really no place for his left foot to go. I glued a small wood block into the chariot to serve as a foot rest for the left foot, to give the whole thing a little more stability. That also helped get the right/skate foot up off the ground. 

As to the shovel arm, that was an accident! I just found it to fit better than way, than in the position shown in the instructions. 

These kits are fun if you're prepared to do some scratchbuilding and lots of sanding and filling!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Id luvta see more monster rods posted!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I've also got the old "Mummy Machine" - hope to finish that by spring.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I have all of the Monster Rods, built three. I guess I will build The Wolfman's Wagon in the new year. Also you can purchase really cool logo nameplates for them.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool classic model!


----------

